# Problem



## soccerdude (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi I just downloaded the final version of Windows Defender and I am having problems updating it. I am getting a message saying "the program can't check for definition updates". I also get a error number which is 0x8024402C I hope someone can help me out because I would like to use this program.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

0x8024402C or 0x8024502d error codes
To resolve these errors, remove characters from the proxy exception list, and then clear the proxy cache. To do this, follow these steps: 
1. Open Internet Explorer. 
2. On the Tools menu, click Internet Options. 
3. Click the Connections tab, click LAN Settings, and then click Advance. 
4. Delete any entry in the Exceptions section. 
5. Quit Internet Explorer. 
6. Click Start, click Run, type cmd, and then click OK. 
7. Type the following commands. Press ENTER after each command. 
• proxycfg -d 
• net stop wuauserv 
• net start wuauserv


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think it worked. When I go to Tools menu, click Internet Options. 
Click the Connections tab, click LAN Settings, and then click Advance, I can't really click on advance. I think it is because I am not using a proxy. And I don't want to use a proxy. Here is a picture that will explain what I am saying better: ImageShack - Hosting :: capture1cm8.png 

I hope to get this problem resolved because I really want to use the full version of Windows Defender. Also before when the full version came out, the Beta version was working fine.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check the proxy to allow you to go in and remove the entries in question, then uncheck it and click OK. After that, do the steps that follow.

-------------------------------------------
Here's another version of a fix for that error:

Remove the current signature file. To do this, click Start, click Run, type Msiexec /x {A5CC2A09-E9D3-49EC-923D-03874BBD4C2C}, and then click OK. 
Open Windows Defender. To do this, click Start, click Programs, and then click Windows Defender. 
Check for new definitions. To do this, click the Help options arrow next to the Windows Defender Help icon, click About Windows Defender, and then click Check for Updates.

--------------------------------------------------------------
And, finally, a third version of a solution posted by a fellow MVP, Bill Sanderson:

Please go to WindowsUpdate, do an express scan, and install all offered
critical updates.

Windows Defender updates via two mechanisms:

1) within the program (help, about, check for updates)--it updates via autoupdate.
2) You can also update manually by going to Windows Update, doing an express scan, and applying the offered defender definition updates.

If autoupdate is working, but you are not seeing Defender updates offered,
you may need a prerequisite.

Going to Windows Update and doing an express scan and applying what is offered is the way to get that prerequisite, as well as the definition updates.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 29, 2006)

No nothing is working. Any other ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I've shot my wad. :smile:


----------

